# Difficulty removing grout ?????????



## nsb318 (Feb 18, 2007)

I'm in the process of laying new tile in my bathroom. I just filled in the grout. Everybody I ask say's it takes up to 24 hrs for the grout to become solid. However the excess grout left on the tile is extremely difficult to remove off the tile. I had this problem with my other bathroom. I really had to put some muscle into scrub the grout off the tile and was worried it wouldn't come off. If I clean to early I remove some of the grout from the lines. The grout I'm using is a premixed sanded grout.

Is there an easier way to do this or I'm I doing it correctly?


----------



## JazMan (Feb 17, 2007)

Hi, please give a name. Maybe you are asking the wrong people? Did someone imply that you don't have to clean the excess grout until the next day? Perhaps you misunderstood? Anyway, the bag should have directions. Get rid of that pre-mixed stuff...it's JUNK! Buy grout, it ONLY comes in powder form.

The grout has to the correct consistency, like mashed potatoes or a little thinner. After packing the joints, you let it firm-up 20-30 minutes depending on the tile and temps etc. Then wipe like it tells you on the bag. Change water often. Usually you wipe again after 30 min. or so, All the excess grout should be removed by this time. 

Jaz


----------



## ron schenker (Jan 15, 2006)

And the final step is to buff the tiles with a dry soft cloth. Now you're ready to caulk all the edges and corners:thumbsup:


----------



## nsb318 (Feb 18, 2007)

It was some pre mixed crap I bought at Home Depot. 
So the powder is much better? I'll keep that in mind when I do my next bathroom.


----------



## nsb318 (Feb 18, 2007)

The premixed grout was some stuff I bought at Home Depot. I tried removing the excess grout right after I applied it. When I did that I removed some of the grout in the gaps. Then I asked others who've tiled and they said let it set for a day.


----------



## JazMan (Feb 17, 2007)

NEVER buy pre-mixed grout and that goes double for pre-mixed thinset. "Pre-mixed thinset" is NOT thinset, it's mastic with some sand added. Not good for damp or wet areas, and it costs about 3-4 times more than the good stuff in a bag.

As for the grout, even real grout, if you mix it too thin..not good. Wipe too soon, and you'll remove too much from the joint. Gotta wait till it's kinda firm when you press with your finger. Takes some getting used to and there's lots of variables. Even us "experts" have trouble sometimes.

Some tiles out there are just too darn rough for interior use making grouting and cleanup a nightmare. Sometimes you gotta acid wash to remove grout film. Those rough tiles are hard to keep clean too, I recommend them only for certain exterior installations.

Jaz


----------



## nsb318 (Feb 18, 2007)

JazMan said:


> Hi, please give a name. Maybe you are asking the wrong people? Did someone imply that you don't have to clean the excess grout until the next day? Perhaps you misunderstood? Anyway, the bag should have directions. Get rid of that pre-mixed stuff...it's JUNK! Buy grout, it ONLY comes in powder form.
> 
> The grout has to the correct consistency, like mashed potatoes or a little thinner. After packing the joints, you let it firm-up 20-30 minutes depending on the tile and temps etc. Then wipe like it tells you on the bag. Change water often. Usually you wipe again after 30 min. or so, All the excess grout should be removed by this time.
> 
> Jaz





JazMan said:


> NEVER buy pre-mixed grout and that goes double for pre-mixed thinset. "Pre-mixed thinset" is NOT thinset, it's mastic with some sand added. Not good for damp or wet areas, and it costs about 3-4 times more than the good stuff in a bag.
> 
> As for the grout, even real grout, if you mix it too thin..not good. Wipe too soon, and you'll remove too much from the joint. Gotta wait till it's kinda firm when you press with your finger. Takes some getting used to and there's lots of variables. Even us "experts" have trouble sometimes.
> 
> ...


I'll make sure I keep that in mind the next time I do tile. The tiles are a flat surface so hopefully it will be a little easier. I guess I'll just have to really put some muscle into cleaning it up.


----------



## nsb318 (Feb 18, 2007)

*Question on Grout????*

This is in regards to my earlier post. I noticed some of the grout in the gaps is uneven. It's not the entire room but just in certain areas. Would it be benficial just to go over these areas once more with the float and grout to fill in the void? 

It's almost been 24 hrs and the grout is still somewhat soft. Should I give it more time before cleanup?


----------



## majakdragon (Sep 16, 2006)

I am not a tile expert but have done some in my time. Have to ask...did you wipe the tile at a 45 degree angle to the grout lines? If you wipe "with" the grout line, you will pull parts of the grout out or make it uneven. Sounds like you used a really wet sponge also. Good luck.


----------



## nsb318 (Feb 18, 2007)

I grouted at a 45 degree angle.


----------



## nsb318 (Feb 18, 2007)

*All In One Premixed grout is GARBAGE!!!*

First of all I'd like to say thanks to all of you for the advice on my pain in the a$$ tile project. 
Since the grout still isn't dry I'm debating wether I should pull up the existing grout I just laid down... well because after 28 hrs it still is not solid and get powdered grout or just try and let it dry for a longer period of time and see what happens.

Advice or opnions would be helpful. 

The problem I'm having is the grout seems to be more like rubber or elastic consistency rather than grout. When I start cleaning the tile the sponge or towel takes grout from the gaps almost like its streching from the grout gaps. It's getting really frustrating!!!!

If any advice I can give to the beginner Tile person ....

Stay away from All In One Premixed Ceramic Tile Adhesive And Grout. It's at Home Depot. It's crap, I can't beleive they would even carry a product like this. I just went to epinions.com and everyone gave it 1 star and said it's the worst stuff. How I wish I can go back in time and got those reviews before buying.


----------



## nsb318 (Feb 18, 2007)

I just spent two hrs removing the premixed grout I installed yesterday. As of this evening this high priced garbage was still not dry. I decided to rip it up and purchase the much cheaper "Actual Grout". Holy Crap!! What a tremendous difference!!! It went on so much easier than the premixed crap that I was in complete shock and felt I was doing something wrong. I followed the instructions on the bag and waited a 1/2 hr to wipe with a sponge. It came up nicely of the tile face and the grout filled the gaps nicely. I couldn't believe what a difference this made. It only took about 20 minutes to mix. From this day forward I will always use powdered grout and thin set. 

Thanks for everyones help and advice~


----------



## JazMan (Feb 17, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS! I told you that stuff is junk. Glad you used grout and it came out good. :thumbsup: 

Why do they sell that garbage?....#1 The buyers and salespeople (some buyers and almost all salespeople) have no clue when it comes to tile. All that the buyers understand is a business proposition that makes the company lots of money. They are forced to #1 first show results then #2 try to do the right thing. Did you notice the high $$$ of the pre-mixed stuff? Someday those big box stores will hire more knowledgeable people in certain positions. 

After trashing them, I will say that I am at Lowes and Home Depot all the time. I just never ask for any advice, (including directions). When any orginization gets that big, there is no way to give high quality service, happens in almost every sector. When it comes to flooring, no one should buy there, you can get better quality, much better selection, better service and sometimes better prices too, especially on the better stuff. They tease you in with that .79 junk from Brazil or whereever.

Jaz


----------

